# Garage sale find!!! $2 VANITY TABLE!!



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok I loooovveee art deco (40s era). Well I was at a garage sale and bought this old deco vanity table for TWO STINKIN DOLLARS!! I am fixing it up. It is in shitty shape, but it's keeping me busy. 

First pic...it is covered in this slimy green primer. You scrape it off after 12 hours. 

The drawers are all scattered about







Well after scraping a ton of paint off in layers, it was nice to find a mysterious hot pink layer lol. It is tho...the bain of my existence. It is a bitch to clean off. 






I bought "Vanity Pink" paint...light baby pink and some cute old metal handles and shelving paper. 






After two coats of paint! It just needs it's drawers, new handles, mirror, and shelf lining. I'm about 75% done!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 23, 2007)

ooooooooooooooo!

Thta's going to be pretty when you're done.


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

lmao @ finding the "mysterious hot pink" paint... be sure to post "after" pix so we can see the finished product. =D


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see the finished product too!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 23, 2007)

what an awesome find!!  Post pics when you're done


----------



## happy*phantom (Sep 23, 2007)

Great work! I'd like to see the result!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Great project~ I've been on the hunt for a vanity recently...no luck tho. after pix when finished, plz! 
;-)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on the great find! It's going to look so cute when it's done!


----------



## frocher (Sep 24, 2007)

It will be perfect when you are done, who would have ever known that hot pink layer was under there.


----------



## Jot (Sep 24, 2007)

total bargin. looking forward to seeing the transformation


----------



## Hilly (Sep 24, 2007)

I will definitely put the pics up as I progress


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 24, 2007)

omg i cant wait to see the end result!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome find.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 26, 2007)

wow smacking 2 bucks! that's not bad.. can't wait to see the finishing touch!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

This is an amazing find.  Furniture is terribly expensive now.  This is a steal.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2007)

You MUST show us when it is complete!!!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 26, 2007)

cool, have fun! i love garage sale finds =)


----------



## Dawn (Sep 26, 2007)

that has some major potential, and PLEASE post your finished product (filled with all of your MAC of course!)


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_that has some major potential, and PLEASE post your finished product (filled with all of your MAC of course!)_

 

I definitely will! I am going to spend all weekend on it. I may be sick ::cough cough:: friday to work on this


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2007)

I Just painted today! (except the drawers). I will post an update in a couple of hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so excited!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

After two coats of paint! It just needs it's drawers, new handles, mirror, and shelf lining. I'm about 75% done!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, it's lookin good, Hilly! Can't wait to see it when its completely done


----------



## Jot (Oct 1, 2007)

well done so far, looks great


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks pretty!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow... it looks awesome.  You did a great job on it.  I can't wait to see it finished.  Make sure you post a pic when it is all done.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 1, 2007)

wow you did a great job and $2! thats like £1 here jesus! :|


----------



## frocher (Oct 1, 2007)

You did a great job!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2007)

Wowww!!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## chynegal (Jan 29, 2010)

i cant see the pictures and i wanna see =(


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 30, 2010)

^agree!, i wanna see too


----------

